# Devastated.. Max has a heart murmur!



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been on here for a while..

We got some bad news today.. We took Max to the vet because he had an upset stomach (which he gets every 4 months or so, so we weren't worried or anything).
Anyways.. when the vet was listening to Max's heart, she seemed to be listening to it for a long time, then she told us Max has a heart murmur!  Me & my mam both broke down in tears, we are heartbroken! He's our baby and we weren't expecting to hear something like this since we had just went to the vets about his upset stomach! 

The vet said on a scale of 1 - 6, it's a 4!  which made me even more terrified.. why hasn't this been caught sooner?! We were only at the vets a couple of months ago, so does this mean we've caught it early?!?!

The vet said he doesn't need medication unless it gets worse......?? This worried us, shouldn't he get medication to stop it gettting worse?!

Has anyone dealed with heart murmurs here?

My heart is in my mouth right now, I can't relax.... The one thing going through my mind... AM I GONNA LOSE MY PRECIOUS BABY?! 

I'm still in shock..  I can't believe my beautiful baby has something wrong with his heart! I am so scared.. 

My vet didn't give us ANY advice at all, or tell us what a heart murmur is~ we're clueless! 

XXXXXX


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sorry to hear that, I know nothing about it at all I am afraid.
I think Michele on here had a chi with a heart murmer and he/she lived to great age (forgive me if I have it wrong, maybe I am getting mixed up).
Perhaps other will chime in......


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

sure have...first furbaby had one...always heard from any new vet tech or vet you know your furbaby has a heart murmur..to which I answer it hasn't bothered her in x number of years and she lived to be 15 and it wasn't the reason she ever had problems. So, it's not a big deal really...IMHO from my experience. As long as they are running around, eating, playing etc..not a big problem.


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I've never dealt with a pet with a heart murmur so I can't really help you there. I'm sure somebody here will be able to help and maybe put your mind at ease.

**HUGS** to you and Max


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this 
Try to catch your breath and then, when you are ready, contact your Vet
to get the rest of the information that was missed in today's appointment.
Your Vet is your best source of information at the moment as she did the exam.
You and Max are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

It will be ok ! It's not 'normal', but it does happen. 
My Poco had a heart murmur and lived a long life - around 14 years.
He was on medication in the later years, but he really lived a normal life.

Carlos developed problems in the last years of his life -but he as 19 when he passed.

You have every right to feel shocked and dismayed, but it really will be ok.
You have a special boy and you should treasure the time you have with him.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Our little Rio had a heart murmur.. and he lived over 13 years.. I know it is frightening when you first hear this type of news, but please have faith... Rio was not on meds in the beginnng, but later in his life our vet did put him on heart meds and eventually lasix to prevent fluid build up complications. You should be able to talk with your vet and get answers to any questions you may have... If you can't do that, then I would be seeking a new vet. Also, Rio went in for a check up to monitor his murmur every 3 months once he was diagnosed.. That is how our vet knew when to put him on medication.

Both you and Max need a good vet who will stay on top of his medical condition and provide scheduled follow- ups.. Try not to worry yourself so much.. While a murmur is never to be taken lightly and is a serious condition, it is not automatically fatal. It is treatable and many chi babies with murmurs live long and happy lives.. Mine certainly did!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes as others have mentioned your dog is likely ok 
Even humans get heart murmurs and in most cases just take antibiotics prior to dental work.
I think one of my parents first dogs had a heart murmur and all was ok.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

My first & second cavalier both had heart murmurs but it didn't bother them in anyway. They also lived to the expected age with our any medication for it. 
I'm sure Max will be fine


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

it depends on what sort of heart murmur he has , you can get tests done to find out .

as everyone has said he could live a long happy life , a friend of mine had 2 dogs with heart murmurs and they lived well into their teens .


i myself had my little Sugar pass away of a heart murmur just before xmas she was 12 yrs old , there were no signs leading up to it ,she was running ,barking and swimming at the beach than a few days later i came home from work to find her acting like she was drunk and was making a coughing sound ,i got 6 more weeks with her before it came time to let her go  .

if your vet says he doesn't need medication i would say its mild but if you don't feel right get a second opinion ,if he were my dog being a 4 out of 6 i would go see another vet.

Things to keep an eye out for 

drinking a lot of water
panting a lot .
falling over .
passing out.
coughing.
weight loss.
bloated tummy and or legs (other signs should show before this and at this stage its kinder to let them go  ).

things to avoid . 

to much excitement .
heat ( keep him cool at any cost , so if its hot out side he is best left at home with the air conditioner ) 
also anything he finds stressful .

the tablets don't really help in stopping the murmur from getting worse ,they just help the heart beat in a better rhythm so the blood can be pumped around better to keep the dog comfortable .
Sugar was also on 2 different fluid tablets in the last 2 weeks of her life to help slow down the fluid build up .

sugars heart murmur was very server though ,i could feel her whole chest rattle when i held her , and when i put my ear to her chest it sounded like a very loud pump .

i hope i haven't upset you in any way but id rather you know what to look for  .


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh i'm very sorry to hear that... i know no experience in it but all i can say is keep your chin up and we will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Gabey8 (May 3, 2010)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Hey guys! Sorry I haven't been on here for a while..
> 
> We got some bad news today.. We took Max to the vet because he had an upset stomach (which he gets every 4 months or so, so we weren't worried or anything).
> Anyways.. when the vet was listening to Max's heart, she seemed to be listening to it for a long time, then she told us Max has a heart murmur!  Me & my mam both broke down in tears, we are heartbroken! He's our baby and we weren't expecting to hear something like this since we had just went to the vets about his upset stomach!
> ...


If it's any consolation, Mini, the Chi I'm adopting from a local rescue, is 10 years old. One of the medical issues they discovered after doing a medical workup on her is a heart murmur. (And the possibility of her kidneys beginning to undergo an old-age-related slowdown in function, but that's a topic for another time.)

Looking at her, all you see is a happy, friendly little furball. Whatever's going on with her heart murmur has not impacted her quality of life. Given that she's this active and looks this good at age 10, it doesn't seem to be impacting her quantity of life, either. I suspect that as long as I keep up the vet checkups and bloodwork, follow doctor's orders (if any), and am prompt about taking her in if she shows any signs of illness, she should do fine.

And really, isn't that about all we can do for our pets' health anyway -- ensure regular checkups, care for our pets properly, and give prompt attention to problems?

Your vet needs to do a bit more than drop a diagnosis of "heart murmur" in your lap, though. S/he needs to explain what it means, how it can impact the dog's health, what (if anything) you need to do, symptoms to be watchful for, etc. Offering the diagnosis without additional explanation and info is unfair to the pet owner at best, cruel at worst.  Here's hoping for you to get the clear answers from the vet that you deserve.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorryto hear about your dogs heart murmer, I know nothing about this condition but from what others have said it should not effect yoru dog.
On your vet.. hmm! He should have explained everything to you, my vet no matter how minor anything is he expalins evceryhting and asks if I understood, if I am still puzzled he tries to expalin again in a different way until I do understand.
If I was you I would phone up and make sure everything is explained to you 


Big (((((hugs))))) to you as I know how upsetting this must be.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes my late chi had a serious heart murmur for years ,was on meds for it for years,he was fine and died aged 17 not from heart.So please don't worry too much,i know it's devastating when they tell you,but let me tell you he had a normal life and enjoyed it,and he was worse than your baby at a young age.


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Poor you, I really feel for you. Maybe there are some supports groups out there. I use a yahoo group for support for mistys liver issue. x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i have 2 mastiffs both with heart murmurs one of them had it since we got him but we didn't want to return him so we kept him and he's 9 years old now just gotta watch with putting him under anathesia last time he almost didn't wake up and don't take him for long walks just nice short ones other than that he's 100% fine. Both of them are 9 years old now and are completely fine max has a 6 on the scale and Lexus a 4. I wouldn't worry too much.

oh and neither of them have ever been on meds for it (knocks on wood)


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no  I am so sorry to hear this! Bella and Libby will be thinking of Max!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry for the slow reply..

Thanks so much for all your kind messages and advice everyone!  You've really put my mind at ease so much!!!!

Max is still feeling unwell at the moment (not linked with the murmur) he has a poorly stomach (which is why we were at the vets for the 1st time- talk about an unexpected shock!), and we're going back to the vets on monday~ so we're going to ask the vet about it more then! fingers crossed she doesn't tell us anymore bad news on monday 

thanks again guys!  xxxxx


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

My little boy was diagnosed with level 3 . I am devastated. I went on line and found a website called EarthLink that has some holistic remedies that seem to reverse heart murmurs instead of just medicating. I am going to try them and will update as to success
Or failure. Maybe it will help others who are frantic with the lack of progress in detecting the reasons for so many young dogs having heart murmurs. I have stopped all commercial dog food and am now home cooking. The general consensus is sweet potatoe and spinach , chicken breast as being the best food. A product called NuVet Plus for a overall vitamin( it's a powder) and cardio plus canine from Standard Processing .i got these from Amazon. Praying it works. Will keep you posted.My little Angel is 3 years old .


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww poor little guy, don't worry. The body becomes accustomed to the murmur and it does not affect him. Keep an eye out on him to make sure he doesn't stress too much but you will be fine. Good luck


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words at such a hard time for me. 
I'm retired and live alone with my little Spirit. Next to God
He is my best friend. I've been praying a lot. Thank you again
and may God bless you and your little chi.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

A murmur of this level popping up out of nowhere is definitely something that needs diagnostic work. If your vet is not concerned, see another vet or, better yet, a cardiologist. While it might not warrant medication yet, it still needs to be completely diagnosed. Standard work up should include chest X-rays, EKG, blood pressure, and an echocardiogram. Some vets recommend doing blood work and urine as well.
Murmurs can be nothing serious, but they can lead to early heart failure. Doing a cardiac work up yearly will help monitor the progression of his murmur and the health of his heart. Simply listening to the murmur once a year is not enough.
Once you get the work up done, your vet can advise you on exercise restrictions (if any), dietary changes, medications, etc.
Good luck with everything! Let me know if I can answer any questions for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. I am seeing the vet on Friday and I am writing down 
all you said to do so I can tell him to do it. I will post the outcome when I return.
I live on an island that doesn't have a vet with the medical equipment to diagnose
so I have traveled to another island near by with my Spirit. I am staying with a friend 
until Friday so I can see the vet. You must love your little ones as I see you have 5.
I love my little Spirit so much. He never leaves my side. He is sleeping right next to me.
In the night if I move he moves right over so I can always feel his little furry body. It always makes me smile. I get so upset when anyone says he is only a dog. He's not only a dog to me , he is my heart, he makes life worth living.


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

That's great that you're getting diagnostics done! It will definitely give you a better understanding of the murmur and will help to answer questions. Murmurs are much better understood now than they were even ten years ago. I know many patients that have high grade murmurs and live wonderful lives!
I hope everything goes well with the new vet. 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

3loves here. Am going through similar with my boy skippy. Vet said he had a murmur about a year ago. Took him to the vet a few days ago because he seemed to be breathing real hard. She said it could be a bug or possibly his murmur is worse. I thinks it's gotten worse. He'll be getting an X-ray on Monday to see if he has fluid building up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Thank you. I will keep you posted, meanwhile he's eating, and playing and seems ok


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Remi! Hope your little boy is doing well. I have a Crested with a murmur and we've been using remedies from Caninehearthealth.com. The only purchase we made through them was the Heart Tonic. Other than that, we purchased L-Carnitine, Taurine, and Cayenne from other bulk sources and have added the supplements to his food. Take some time and browse their site and testimonials; just write down the regimins you'd like to try and you'll see that you can order them elsewhere and they are quite affordable for such a small dog. Wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

One of maltese, Archie has a heart murmur..a 5 out of 6 on the scale.

His heart is so enlarged it sometimes pushes on his treachea and it makes him cough. We've gone to a cardiologist and he had all kinds of tests done. After $700, we were sent home and told to come back and have the tests done in 6 months. (I didn't go back)

He started coughing again recently and I took him to the vet. The doctor said his lungs sounded clear - so it isn't congestive heart failure. He gave me pills to help suppress the cough. .....so far they are working.

So you're not alone here....most of the time he's fine. Archie will be 10 years old in December.


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness your babies are sooooo cute. I found a site called 
Five Leaf Pharmacy. I spoke to a really nice lady named Amanda.
Her dogs are her family also and when her little dog got sick years ago
she put together a regime. I got it FedEx to me today while I'm still
on the island of St Maarten. I see the vet Friday and then back to Anguilla
where I live . I'm praying these organic herbs and vitamins work. I felt
better after having spoken to her. I guess you all know ,how panicked one
can get over their little ones. My Spirit and I thank you for your messages.
We don't feel so alone any more. God Bless you all. I will keep you posted
after the vet Friday .


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Hi all my new friends. Update my little Spirit had an impacted anal gland. The vet wanted to give him an antibiotic shot and scheduled surgery to lance it the next day. I was so surprised that he had it. He never scooted and I couldn't feel it when I bathed him. Anyway I took him to my friends house and by the time I got there it had burst . I completely lost it back to the vet for emergency surgery where he had to be tubed because the vet told me to feed him. Anyway he's fine now poor baby and he's back to normal. As far as his heart murmur gos the vet said he couldn't here it any more but would recheck everything in a month. All I know is I bought a whole heart regime, that he may or may not need. One thing though he's back to normal playing and eating and running around. I'm still recovering. Thank you all for your kind words.


----------

